# metal halide lights-t8s wont light



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, so a 72 inch metal halide light fixture came with my tank. 

It has 3 metal halide bulbs, 3 moonlight bulbs (led), and 4 4prong t8 lights. When I got it I was told that 1 of the t8 lights were dead. Now none of the t8 lights turn on at all. (or even flicker.) 

Any ideas?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*T8*

It could be the balast for the lights is (are) gone. Do the bulbs have all prongs on one side (this is normaly a power compact, pc, light) or are you meaning two prongs at each end (yes a regular t8 light) of the bulb? Anyways, you could go buy a replacment bulb just to see if it does work, if it does great then the rest are probably as well, if it doesn't then more than likely the balast is shot or a loose wire somewhere. Good luck with the fixture, it sounds like a nice one (and expensive to buy new, around $800 + ).

I am from the wack as well, if you want I can come and check it out(I have a bit of knowlege about wiring etc...) Just let me know.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if there VHO they need to all work . it kinda like Christmas lights


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

firsttenor said:


> Hey, so a 72 inch metal halide light fixture came with my tank.
> 
> It has 3 metal halide bulbs, 3 moonlight bulbs (led), and 4 4prong t8 lights. When I got it I was told that 1 of the t8 lights were dead. Now none of the t8 lights turn on at all. (or even flicker.)
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like a Coralife? If so it is likely the PC ballast, they go all the time. We have some in stock if you are looking as these are not the easiest ballasts to find but are easy to change.
Give BBY a call and read them the number off of your ballast. Mention it is a Coralife halide/PC hood.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Sounds like a Coralife? If so it is likely the PC ballast, they go all the time. We have some in stock if you are looking as these are not the easiest ballasts to find but are easy to change.
> Give BBY a call and read them the number off of your ballast. Mention it is a Coralife halide/PC hood.


it is a corallife pc hood, how much do replacement ballasts run for?


----------

